# o ring lube on canister filter- what kind ?



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Petroleum jelly, though you can use dielectric grease AKA contact grease in the automotive trade.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Vegetable oil or Vaseline is what I use.
Me thinks many O rings now days are made of silicone rather than rubber?


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Have not found a need to so I don't.


----------



## onlycrimson (Sep 7, 2010)

Most come pretty greasy in my experience, but Petroleum Jelly is what I used in the past.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Silicone grease


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

I went with a silicone lubricant from Drs Foster. A little bit goes a long way and its relatively cheap so the small bottle should last for quite some time. 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9708


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 13, 2007)

Petroleum jelly or Vaseline will damage most o rings so I would recommend staying away from that. You should be able to find silicone grease/lubricant in the plumbing section of your local hardware store. That will work great.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

klibs said:


> Silicone grease


+1 for klibs comment; petroleum based lubricants such as Vasoline can damage rubber and some plastics.


----------



## MissileBear (Aug 6, 2013)

I also use the same silicone grease that bk. posted. It doesn't leave a film on the water, it's food safe, and is not petroleum based (will not harm plastics/composites).


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Been using Vasoline for years, no problems here, most o rings in aquatic filters are not made of rubber these days or so I'm told.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

mott said:


> Been using Vasoline for years, no problems here, most o rings in aquatic filters are not made of rubber these days or so I'm told.


same here , been using vaseline , i even use it to lubricate my scissors


----------

